
Magnet Fisherman Finds 60 Mysterious Cubes with Inscriptions in Coventry River - peter_d_sherman
https://interestingengineering.com/magnet-fisherman-finds-60-mysterious-cubes-with-inscriptions-in-coventry-river
======
peter_d_sherman
>"'Magic' squares The comment reads, "Based on another comment these are
Indian numerals:

15 8 13

10 12 14

11 16 9

All rows, columns, and diagonals add up to 36, this makes it a magic square!
But more specifically, they are called Navagraha Yantras. There are
traditionally 9 of them (one for each "planet"), each having a distinct
combination of 9 numbers. Together they can be combined to form their own
"Magic square."

"The words on the bottom are some form of either: om raam rahave namah om raag
rahave namah or simply, om rahave namah. These are called Beej (seed)
mantras."

Apparently, "the placement of Lead (raanga) in running water is particularly
important in this practice as a remedy for specific things and astrological
circumstances."

Latin Squares, Magic, and Euler

Moreover, as another Redditor points out, they are interesting in the
mathematical-front too. "Magic squares (and a similar concept, known as Latin
squares) can function as numeric representations of resource distribution and
scheduling problems, where you need to ensure that every entity is treated
equally."

Mathematic-enthusiasts can check out this thread which touches upon everything
from magic cubes to famous conjectures of Euler's work on Latin squares.":

[https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/ggt98q/the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/ggt98q/these_lead_blocks_were_found_in_a_uk_river_125g/)

Related:

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32472614/mysteriou...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32472614/mysterious-
sacred-math-cubes/)

------
ksaj
I wonder if a coin collector could give an idea of when those magic number
cubes came about. While they aren't necessarily of the same date, the coin
might help determine why the cubes are there in the first place.

